# Universal Rocks prepping



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

For anyone that's used Universal Rocks backgrounds, did you wash or water down the background before putting it permanently into the tank? I put my background in, but forgot to hose it down beforehand, and would hate to take it out now if not necessary.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

CharlesMTF said:


> For anyone that's used Universal Rocks backgrounds, did you wash or water down the background before putting it permanently into the tank? I put my background in, but forgot to hose it down beforehand, and would hate to take it out now if not necessary.


Well, it is an aquarium background; I would hope it was not made out of anything that would leach into the water. That being said, I wash anything that is going into my tanks just in case it may have picked something up in manufacturing, packing, shipping, etc. Have you contacted Universal Rocks to see what they say?


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

I didn't think there would be anything harmful on the background, per say. I was more concerned of it clouding the tank from any sand/dust/residue on it. I had it in the tank already (no water yet), so didn't really want to take it out and have to set it up again. Background was not siliconed or permanently set. Universal Rocks includes generic instructions that say to wash anything going into a tank.

I just took it out and washed.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I did not wash mine. It had some dust come off it when I added water but nothing major and nothing that didn't clear in a few minutes.


----------

